# Paralelo Usb



## Larva93 (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola que tal, e visto muchos cables que convierten de Paralelo(db25) a Usb, queria saber si hay algun circuito como para construirlo. No quiero que me digan compralo es mas varato menos tiempo etc, me gustaria aprender a hacerlos.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Será al revés: de un puerto usb sacan un paralelo.
Compra uno hecho, ahorrarás tiempo y dinero.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

> Hola que tal, e visto muchos cables que convierten de Paralelo(db25) a Usb, queria saber si hay algun circuito como para construirlo. No quiero que me digan compralo es mas varato menos tiempo etc, me gustaria aprender a hacerlos.



busca informacion sobre el PIC18F2445 o PIC18F4550.... si no has incursionado en el mundo de los PIC

mejor  comienza desde mas abajo...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/inicio-mundo-pic-41598/

EDITO:me quede pensando Para que quieres el cable USB-Paralelo???
si es solo didactico creo que esta bien... pero si lo necesitas para una impresora o algo asi ... se te podria complicar mucho y lo que te sugiere el compañero Scooter para mi seria la mejor alternativa...


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 13, 2010)

Son dos tecnologias totalmente distintas, no se resuelve con un cable. Uno es serial y el otro es paralelo..


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

> Son dos tecnologias totalmente distintas, no se resuelve con un cable. Uno es serial y el otro es paralelo.



Hola el brujo... 
pero si es posible no???
incluso sacar un 100% compatible ya que la mayoría solo lo emulan o estoy equivocado???...(me extraña que con los avances en la tecnologia saquen ese asco de cable conversor que ademas es caro:enfadado


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Cables que conviertes un USB en paralelo y cables que convierten usb en serie hay. Al contrario no hay, ni se pueden hacer.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

> cables que convierten usb en serie hay. Al contrario no hay, ni se pueden hacer.



ooohhh... si... creo que el compañero equivoco en esa parte... pero como dice que los ha visto supongo que se refiere a USB-Paralelo....

esperemos la aclaracion...

Saludos

Agrego... 

jajajajajajaj.... me fui con la finta (trampa)...  y que decimos si lo hacemos bidireccional....

no seria lo mismo... jajajajaj...


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 13, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola el brujo...
> pero si es posible no???
> incluso sacar un 100% compatible ya que la mayoría solo lo emulan o estoy equivocado???...(me extraña que con los avances en la tecnologia saquen ese asco de cable conversor que ademas es caro:enfadado



El puerto USB es una evolucion del puerto serial comun, que si bien inicialmente era mas lento que un puerto paralelo hoy fue superado ampliamente. Con un adaptador electronico (microprocesado) es posible ordenar la comunicacion. Hoy un micro lo meten en una ficha DB25 de ahi que se ve un cable y uno cree que simplemente es un cable.. pero no.. ademas del cable/conversor necesitas un driver para el sistema operativo que emule un puerto o rs232 o paralelo..

De USB a paralelo puede ir dado que es una mayor velocidad a una menor.. al reves seria un culo de botella..


----------



## Larva93 (Ago 14, 2010)

> supongo que se refiere a USB-Paralelo



es verdad me exprese mal.


----------



## asherar (Ago 25, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> De USB a paralelo puede ir dado que es una mayor velocidad a una menor.. al reves seria un culo de botella..



No me parece imposible, aunque tal vez un poco anti práctico (¿para qué aplicación?).

Imaginando un hipotético circuito (en analogía con la idea de un amplificador), si tengo un generador de señal de USB y le entro con datos que vienen de un puerto serie la salida sería una "portadora" de USB "modulada" por los datos serie. 

En algunos casos bastará con aplicar lo que se explica en:
Migrando aplicaciones de UART-RS232 a USB con mínimo impacto en el software de la PC.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Para una aplicación concreta se puede, por ejemplo hay módulos para usar memorias usb desde un microntrolador por la uart.
Igualmente hay módulos para usar teclados y ratones minidin sobre usb.
Pero lo que no se puede hacer es un usb completo sobre otro interface que es muchísimo mas restringido.
Por ejemplo el perfil de audio sería imposible ya que el ancho de banda ni se asemeja a lo necesario.

Es como si alguien hace un adaptador usb3 sobre usb1.... pues vale.


----------

